
Office distractions could be costing you more than $30k per HPE each year - wbelk
https://hackernoon.com/office-distractions-could-be-costing-your-company-more-than-30k-per-high-performance-employee-each-ba7e4f772d78
======
sharemywin
So, let's say the CEO and his direct reports are waiting on you for answer for
an hour and they each make $1,000,000/yr and there are 11 of them. You just
cost the company $5000 but gained $50 for your time.

~~~
sharemywin
Don't get me wrong I totally advocate for "engineering time". But, leadership
positions also require supporting management decisions, mentoring, and a lot
of other non-engineering tasks.

